# Fitchburg chipper



## sisco

I just bought a Fitchburg 12 in drum chipper with a 4cylinder ford engine. I just put new blades in. What height are the blades suppose to be set? I set the new blade where the seated about 1/4 past the end of the bevel on the sharp end of the blade...about the same height as the old ones. I dont know if this was right or not though. I then went to adjust the bed knife and found it to be cracked in two. Is there a manual available for this chipper anywhere and where can I get a replacement bed knife? What size wood is this unit suppose to chip? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bill G

If you have an older Fitchburg I would probably be able to copy a manual for it and mail it to you for the cost of copy and mailing. I will not scan it as it would take hours.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## C-4

Bill,
I have spent HOURS searching the web looking for information on how to correctly adjust/set-up a Fitchburg drum chipper, and you seem to be the only person who admits to having an old manual for one.I desperately need a manual to correctly adjust an older Fitchburg drum chipper that I seem to have inherited from it's previous owner. I'd be willing to make any arrangements that you feel to be fair in order to get a copy of the manual that you mentioned in your post . In addition to your copying and mailing costs, I'd be willing to give you something to cover you for your time... and I'll throw in a standing offer for a fishing trip if you ever end up on Cape Cod! (You probably don't catch many striped bass or blue fin tuna in your neck of the woods... and, I can always use a good excuse to spend a few extra days on the ocean.....)

Email sent. PLEASE help!!!

Many thanks,
Michael


----------



## Bill G

Michael,

I sent you a manual today (Wednesday). I am not sure if it is the same as your model but it is on the way.

Bill


----------



## smithm

Hey Bill I don't have much to offer other than money, but what would you like for sending me a copy of your manual also?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Bill G

Just email me your address but it will be Monday before I can get it in the mail.

Bill


----------



## C-4

Bill, THANKS!!! I hope you'll take me up on my offer of fishing The Cape.....







I will try to scan and post the section on blade adjustment, so that Bill doesn't end up being "Fitchburg Support" for the whole board....

Michael


----------



## Bill G

I would like to make it out East sometime but I do not see it in the near future. It seems that Allentown PA is the hot bed of great woodworking equipment. I wish I could make it out there. If I could be assured of a nice load of tools I just might make the run. I was considering a trip to CT to have a "chat" with a guy who stole my money and did not send my saws. In the end I got the saws but they were tough,

Bill


----------



## ryanspalms

*help fitchburg chipper is not throwing very far*

I bought a used Fitchburg Chipper about a year ago. For some reason it just does not seem to throw the material very far. If I am luck it will hit the back 1/3 of my Dump truck. My other chipper is a Promark Model 210 and it will chip all of the way to the back of the truck with a vengeance.

I tried reworking the chute, but it still did not help. One friend suggested that the fan blades may have worn and so the fan is not blowing as well as it should.

Another friend said that the blades are not sharp enough or the bed knife needs to be sharpened or both and that when it is chipped small enough it will blow to the back of the truck easily.

I looked at the bed knife and it appears to have a flat top with two 45 degree angles on each side. The other side of the knife was painted by the last owner. How do I have it sharpened? Does anyone know the specs?

Is this the solution or is there something else?

Thanks.
Ryan


----------



## TreeChick217

My bf is buying a very old looking fitchburgh 4 cyl 12" chipper this week it needs some work but what do you think a normal asking price would be for one that needs work is?


----------



## ryanspalms

*sharpening instructions*

It looked like someone was going to scan and post the sharpening instructions for the Fitchburg chipper. Can anyone e-mail them to me at [email protected]? 

I can't say whether I would buy another until I can figure out how to get it to throw the stuff to the back of the dump bed. 

Ryan


----------



## C-4

I will try to scan and post what Bill sent me is a couple of days. (my father has been in the hospital, so chipper repair is on the back burner...) I will also post a pic of the blade spacer tool......

From what I have read, the drum blades MUST be sharp and the bed knife must be true. The specs are:

"Set the feed plate to clear the cutter blades from .065" to .070". "

"Set the bed knife to .004" to .006" from the cutter knives."

The bevel on the cutter blades is 35 degrees and the bevel on the corner of the bed knife is 45 degrees.....

Hope this helps for now...

Michael

edit: Be sure the bolts that hold down the wedges are "FIRMLY TIGHTENED DOWN" Fitchburg recomends "90 lb. torque". They also recomend that you tighten the blade adjusting bolts after you have locked in the wedge.....


----------



## ryanspalms

*manuals*

Where do I go to find the posted files?

By the way, thanks for the effort.

Ryan


----------



## gcbc

*backwards blades*

I'm new to this web site but I notice other people are having the same problem as me with my new/old fitchburg chipper.
The problem being not chipping well and not shooting the chips out the chute.
Well yesterday 2-20-08 I finally spent a little bit of time trying to figure out what was wrong. I had been thinking that it was an adjustment problem .
I was looking at the blades and to me the bevel on the was on the wrong side. I turned the blades over adjusted the tip of the blade 1/4" from the edge of the drum. Turned the drum around a couple of times to make sure nothing was going to hit. Then started her up. 
I put a 1" dia. branch in it and it chipped and shot it out about 50',problem solved. 
The previous owner had put the blades in backwards and couldn't get it to work.
I forgot to say , now the bevel on the blade faces the center of the drum,the flat side of the blade out. 
Hope this helps 
Gary


----------



## nyctreeman

*1964 Fitchburg 9" Chipper w/ Ford 330 Industrial V8*

I have a 1964 Fitchburg 9" chipper that my dad bought new in 64.

The engine is the original Ford 330 V8 Industrial (with sodium cooled exhaust valves)

The chipper is still workable, the feed plate springs will have to be replaced. I once had the original schematic sheet...and the springs were going to cost about $100 to be custom made...I never did it.

The engine runs fantastic. You could use this chipper for parts, or fix it up and use it, or take the 330 V8 out and use it in a Ford 600 series truck.

nyctreeman


----------



## jbengfort

*Fitchburg manual*



Bill G said:


> If you have an older Fitchburg I would probably be able to copy a manual for it and mail it to you for the cost of copy and mailing. I will not scan it as it would take hours.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Glad to see above. I recently purchased a Model TWC 915, serial #C3021 Fitchburg 15" drum "line chipper" said to have been bought new in 1989 and made by a Gulf and Western Company, EW Bliss Co. in Portland, Maine. It has a 6 cylinder engine--haven't found the manufacturer on it yet and about 10 different coats of paint--?original color. I could use--make that"need"--a manual and would be very happy to pay for the cost of copy/mailing and your time. I am new to this site, but am happy to have found it and already have learned a great deal. Thank you. John Bengfort


----------



## nyctreeman

*thank you very much*

I would highly appreciate the paperwork on this old Fitchburg chipper...

My email address is [email protected] please let me know what the costs will be...thanks again!


----------



## jbengfort

*Fitchburg manual*



Bill G said:


> If you have an older Fitchburg I would probably be able to copy a manual for it and mail it to you for the cost of copy and mailing. I will not scan it as it would take hours.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill




Bill, just checking to see if you got my e-mail/post office address and are able to have the manual copied. I will want to reimburse you for your time/expense, of course. Thank you. John Bengfort [email protected]


----------



## SCWalkden

*Chips don't fly !*

I have an old 9inch Fitchburg drum chipper, and have been reading the postings in the forum on how to set-up the knives and bed-knife and have adjusted mine accordingly. But still have a problem with the chips accumulating in the shoot and not flying out. I have noticed the feedplate springs are fully tensioned but seem very weak. Could this be my problem as the chips are very large? If any-one can help me with information, it would be most appreciated. Thanks Steve my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## waltonjoe35

*Bill - Futchburg help - please*



Bill G said:


> If you have an older Fitchburg I would probably be able to copy a manual for it and mail it to you for the cost of copy and mailing. I will not scan it as it would take hours.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Bill, 

I purchased a 9 inch Fitchburg chipper recently. I am having an extremely difficult time finding a manual.. There are 4 blades on the 9 inch drum.....I removed the 4 large Allen bolts on each blade, but I cannot remove the the blades ? There are two holes , total of 8 with a smaller threaded/tapped hole under each blade.....Question - How do I remove the blades so that I can get them sharpened - Is there anyway that I can pay you to send me a manual ? Please let me know if you would like me to send you some accurate pictures of the blade area or the machine....If you cannot help me , could you please suggest how I can find out this information ? Best Regards and Thank you, WALTONJOE35 - email address [email protected]


----------



## waltonjoe35

*Fitchburg Frustration*

Wondering if anyone could help me with removing/replacing the blades on my 9 inch Fitchburg with a Ford Industrial 6 cyl engine ? I removed all of Allen Bolts, 4 for each Blade and there are 4 Blades. After removing the bolts, I cannot seem to get the blades loose for removal to sharpen. There are two threaded holes below each Blade, but there does not appear to be any kind of set screw inside ??? Are these holes used as jacking points ? I have been searching for a manual on-line for for months and came across this web site. I would very gladly pay for a manual or photo copy of a manual. Also if you know where I could purchase replacement blades. The machine is in excellent shape have just completely overhauling the motor....please email me at [email protected] ......Thank you - Waltonjoe35


----------



## ramsey500

*Fitchburg*

hey Fitch ! I have a suggestion. Tow it downtown and put a FREE sign on it. Haven't you spent enough money on that beast already?


----------



## Bill G

Send me your address and I will mail one out.

Bill
[email protected]


----------



## quiltingbee50

*HELP, Fitchburg chipper*

Bill
I too have a Fitchburg, an older model. Am having trouble with the feeding of the limbs, when feeding small limbs, the drum stops turning and the engine dies. The machine does not seem to pull the limbs in correctly. I am not able to find any information on this machine. Any information, or pictures would be helpful. Willing to pay for a copy of your manual. Thanks so much for you time and trouble.
Samantha


----------



## Bill G

Samantha,

Send me your address and I will send out a copy this week.

Bill
[email protected]


----------



## JimR

*Fitchburg Chippers Revisited*

I too own a Fitchburg chipper with an IH 240 six banger for power. I contacted Bill G about a manual. He couldn't find his but is looking for it. Maybe someone else can help me out here. I took this large 
8 1/2" wide by 6 3/4" tall double ended plate out of the underside of the chipper. Although it does not have any sharp angles to it. There are (4) 40 degree angles on both sides and both top and bottom with a 1/4" flat between the two side angles. Is this the front cutter? Here is the photo of the plate. C-4, do you still have your manual? How's the fishing on the Cape so far? I have yet to unwrap my boat this summer. I'm near Worcester, Ma. I usually go to The Race off Long Island because it is close to me than the Cape.

Jim


----------



## DDM

JimR said:


> I too own a Fitchburg chipper with an IH 240 six banger for power. I contacted Bill G about a manual. He couldn't find his but is looking for it. Maybe someone else can help me out here. I took this large
> 8 1/2" wide by 6 3/4" tall double ended plate out of the underside of the chipper. Although it does not have any sharp angles to it. There are (4) 40 degree angles on both sides and both top and bottom with a 1/4" flat between the two side angles. Is this the front cutter? Here is the photo of the plate. C-4, do you still have your manual? How's the fishing on the Cape so far? I have yet to unwrap my boat this summer. I'm near Worcester, Ma. I usually go to The Race off Long Island because it is close to me than the Cape.
> 
> Jim


 
I'm going to assume that is your bed knife that your blades run against... I do not own a fitchburg but every chipper ive ever seen the top of it should be flat. Most are not hardened and the edge wears at a angle over time. I take mine out and put it on the mill to mill the top flat again.


----------



## JimR

Thanks for the reply. I did clean up the edges for the picture as they were all rusted. The only edge showing any kind of wear was the one aiming at the drum. The other three angles are ground surfaces and all identical. They are not wear marks. I guess that is why I need a manual to see what it should be. I have access to a big machine that is used for grinding items. I think with an angle vise I could set this up to re-sharpen the edges or grind them straight if that is what it needs to be. How far should this plate be set from the drum cutter blades?


----------



## DDM

I used to set my whisper chipper at .015.


----------



## JimR

Thanks, That is a hell of a lot closer than what it was. I want to say that the blade was a good 3/16th of an inch away from the cutters.  How about the lower plate tension. Any thoughts on that. Someone put spacers on the rods and cranked the springs almost all the way down tight. I can't chip anything larger than 3 inches without the chipper stalling and getting stuck. The cutter blades are sharp and all set the same depth. I'm sure setting the lower plate will help that out considerably as it will be taking a much smaller chip.


----------



## JimR

I just tore down my chipper and replaced the chipper head bearings. That was not a fun job to say the least. One of the bearings was shot and spun on the shaft leaving a good 1/8" wear ring in the shaft diameter. I welded up the shaft and turned it back down to specs. I have it all back together now. Can someone please tell me how far the knives should be set out from the chipper head? Is there a certain set point for the bottom spring plate that is hooked to the springs arms? This was all screwed up when I took it apart. The previous owner had tons of washers under the springs to make them virtually fully compressed when the bolts were cranked down. I think this was one of the problems for the chipper not working properly. I also found the bed knife was set at least 3/16" away from the cutters. Now it's time to get this back up and running. Hopefully someone knows where to start with the cutter settings or lower plate setting. At least that will give me a starting point. I don't want to hang the cutters too far out from the cutter head. I also heard that there is a gauge for setting the cutters. Does anyone have one of these? If so, could you post a picture of it with dimensions so that I could make myself one. 
TIA, JimR.


----------



## JimR

here's is what I ened up doing. I set the floating plate slightly down from the end of its upward travel. I then set the blades for .065. This really stunk as they moved when you did the final tightening on them. I then put the front plate in and set it by the highest blade for .010 clearance. Then I adjusted the other blades to match the first one. I can truly say that the chipper works so much better than it did before. Now I need ot either replace the governor or rebuild it. It does not rev up when under a load. I can chip a 3 inch branch with no problem. A 4 inch branch tends to bog it down because of the lack of automatic throttle from the governor. I'm happy enough as I burn anything over 2 inches anyway. The chips are much smaller than previously and no long 3 and 4 foot stringers flying out of the shoot.


----------



## donaldburgess

*Fitchburg Chipper Adjustments*

I have owned this 12 inch drum type chipper for 18 years. It built a nice tree service and I still use it, sold it, bought it back again!! The Ford industrial 300 runs clean, tight and strong and I have never worked on it except carb radiator, routine PM.
I set the Bed Knife(or Anvil) to cutter blade clearance to .006 to .007 and it's tedious but jerks a 4"x25 footer out of my hand and throws chip 40' + !! Keep the blades sharp and the belts tight. 
I built a big belt guard, run a aux fuel tank with primer bulb and mounted a clutch output shaft adjustable timken to counteract the overhung belt load.
I made enough to buy the new disc self feeds and they're great because I could change blades and adjust in an hour. The Fitchburg takes 3hrs and a careful clean out of all socket head cap screws, then USE NEVER SEIZE on the wedge bolts!
I also made an adapter plate where the side chute mounts and set a PB 400 Echo leaf blower to blow Palm Fronds. It never had the blower option installed and I only need help on the light stuff unless the blades are dull (as they dull the clearance increases and it compounds the efficiency loss)
So it's critical to feed clean brush and wood to keep em sharp.
the spring load on the jam plate never was an issue , if a branch jams I mash down on the "clear" bar with my foot to get it feeding again. If you have to clear very often it's time to adjust or sharpen or both.
Tell me what other chippers are working 50 years later??


----------



## JimR

donaldburgess said:


> I have owned this 12 inch drum type chipper for 18 years. It built a nice tree service and I still use it, sold it, bought it back again!! The Ford industrial 300 runs clean, tight and strong and I have never worked on it except carb radiator, routine PM.
> I set the Bed Knife(or Anvil) to cutter blade clearance to .006 to .007 and it's tedious but jerks a 4"x25 footer out of my hand and throws chip 40' + !! Keep the blades sharp and the belts tight.
> I built a big belt guard, run a aux fuel tank with primer bulb and mounted a clutch output shaft adjustable timken to counteract the overhung belt load.
> I made enough to buy the new disc self feeds and they're great because I could change blades and adjust in an hour. The Fitchburg takes 3hrs and a careful clean out of all socket head cap screws, then USE NEVER SEIZE on the wedge bolts!
> I also made an adapter plate where the side chute mounts and set a PB 400 Echo leaf blower to blow Palm Fronds. It never had the blower option installed and I only need help on the light stuff unless the blades are dull (as they dull the clearance increases and it compounds the efficiency loss)
> So it's critical to feed clean brush and wood to keep em sharp.
> the spring load on the jam plate never was an issue , if a branch jams I mash down on the "clear" bar with my foot to get it feeding again. If you have to clear very often it's time to adjust or sharpen or both.
> Tell me what other chippers are working 50 years later??


 
Thanks for the posting. What are the new disc self feeds that you speak of? I used N.S. on every bolt when I tore it down for a rebuild. You mention the clear bar on the lower plate. How do you mash down on it when it doesn't hang out? Maybe mine is missing something here. Can you send me a picture of yours so I can see what you mean. Now you have me thinking that just maybe my springs have way too much pressure on them. If I slacken them up, the lower plate will go down instead of forcing the log into the cutter head. Maybe that is why is is bogging down. I must admit this this machine is fast. My wife will not go near it. I wish it had a set of hydraulic roller heads to slow it down just a little bit.


----------



## donaldburgess

Hi, I'll take pics tomorrow, it is an important control when you need it!


----------



## JimR

donaldburgess said:


> Hi, I'll take pics tomorrow, it is an important control when you need it!


 
Thanks for doing that for me. Post them up here or you can email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## Fostertree

*TWC 915 chipper*



Bill G said:


> Samantha,
> 
> Send me your address and I will send out a copy this week.
> 
> Bill
> [email protected]



Hi Bill,
Do you still have a manual for a fitchburg chipper? I just bought the chipper, TWC915, and am looking for the manual. If you could mail or email me a copy, I would be glad to pay you for your trouble. Email is fostertreeservice (at) gmail.com
Sean


----------



## 57panhead

*Fitchburg Chipper Manual Needed*

I just got a 12" Fitchburg chipper (12" drum with 9" blades) that need a lot of work and I am trying to locate a manual. Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Regards,
Gary
[email protected]


----------



## JimR

I haven't been able to find a manual either. But I can give you some info from what I have found out from several websites. I also rebuilt my chipper head recently.


----------



## Bill G

I have still have the manuals here. I am not sure how many I have copied and sent out over the years but the ole Fitchburg must have been very prolific.:smile2:

Bill


----------



## JimR

Hi Bill, I just sent you a private message about getting a copy of it.
Jim R.


----------



## 57panhead

*Fitchburg Manual*



Bill G said:


> I have still have the manuals here. I am not sure how many I have copied and sent out over the years but the ole Fitchburg must have been very prolific.:smile2:
> 
> Bill



Bill,
I sent you a private message on the chipper manual as well.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> I have still have the manuals here. I am not sure how many I have copied and sent out over the years but the ole Fitchburg must have been very prolific.:smile2:
> 
> Bill



These badass chippers were made about 25 miles from my home.


----------



## Pat G

*Fitchburg Manual*

Hi, I am Pat from South Dakota, I am new to this site. I am looking to see if someone could get me a copy of a Fitchburg Manual and how much it would be.

Thank You,
Pat


----------



## Bill G

Pat G said:


> Hi, I am Pat from South Dakota, I am new to this site. I am looking to see if someone could get me a copy of a Fitchburg Manual and how much it would be.
> 
> Thank You,
> Pat



I can make copies but I am no speed demon and I am tired of the copy cost and the shipping cost

Bill
309-537-3181


----------



## JimR

Here is the link to the original patent for the Fitchburg Chipper. It was patented on April 7th of 1953 the same year I was born.

Wood and brush chipping machine


----------



## Pat G

Bill,

Received your email. I will definately pay for the cost of the manual. Send me the copies and I will scan and send back to you via email.

Thank you
Pat


----------



## Bill G

Pat G said:


> Bill,
> 
> Received your email. I will definately pay for the cost of the manual. Send me the copies and I will scan and send back to you via email.
> 
> Thank you
> Pat



Pat,

I am not sure I emailed you but in any event I do have copies here. I believe you called a few days ago but I am gone from 6AM until 8PM everyday 7 days a week 365 days a year. I can send out a copy when mail resumes next week . If you want to talk I am always here after 8PM even over the Holiday weekend.

Bill
309-537-3181


----------



## OCTJ

Bill G said:


> Pat,
> 
> I am not sure I emailed you but in any event I do have copies here. I believe you called a few days ago but I am gone from 6AM until 8PM everyday 7 days a week 365 days a year. I can send out a copy when mail resumes next week . If you want to talk I am always here after 8PM even over the Holiday weekend.
> 
> Bill
> 309-537-3181



Bill G,

Gone 14 hours a day and still take time to help others!
You're a good man
Happy Holidays
Tom J


----------



## Bill G

Well I sent out quite a few copies of the manual a few weeks ago and I never heard from anyone. I wonder if they all were lost in the mail.


----------



## OCTJ

Bill G said:


> Well I sent out quite a few copies of the manual a few weeks ago and I never heard from anyone. I wonder if they all were lost in the mail.



That's just not right.

I guess no good deed goes unpunished.

Just want to say Thank You for helping others.


----------



## 57panhead

*Thank you Bill!*



Bill G said:


> Well I sent out quite a few copies of the manual a few weeks ago and I never heard from anyone. I wonder if they all were lost in the mail.



Bill,
I did recieve the manual you sent and really appriciate it. Sorry I didn't let you know I recieved it... time just got away from me. I am sending you some our special sh*t made down here in Lexington, Texas at the Big Cock Ranch (along with a little cash) to cover your costs and efforts.

Best Regards,
Gary


----------



## OCTJ

57panhead said:


> Bill,
> I did recieve the manual you sent and really appriciate it. Sorry I didn't let you know I recieved it... time just got away from me. *I am sending you some our special sh*t made down here in Lexington, Texas at the Big Cock Ranch (along with a little cash) to cover your costs and efforts*.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gary


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> Well I sent out quite a few copies of the manual a few weeks ago and I never heard from anyone. I wonder if they all were lost in the mail.



Hi Bill,

I got the manual from you also. I have your address but no last name. I also want to send you some money for doing this for me. Please reply with a last name. I've been working OT and my other job for weeks now and just don't have much time for anything else.

Jim Robert


----------



## Bill G

Here is the Special Shiitt.:msp_w00t:

It have not had time to use it yet 

View attachment 233759


----------



## JimR

Bill G said:


> Here is the Special Shiitt.:msp_w00t:
> 
> It have not had time to use it yet
> 
> View attachment 233759



Hey Bill,

Money on the way for the chipper info.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jda99s

Bill I just bought a C-6 Fitchburg with a Continental engine. I want to buy a manual from you. My e mail is [email protected]. Please let me know where to send your money and how much. Thankyou, John


----------



## Bill G

jda99s said:


> Bill I just bought a C-6 Fitchburg with a Continental engine. I want to buy a manual from you. My e mail is [email protected]. Please let me know where to send your money and how much. Thankyou, John




John,

I need a physical address.

Bill


----------



## jda99s

*address*

Bill I sent a private message with my address to you, Thanks, John


----------



## rwn630

*knife removal on a old fitzburg 12" chipper ser# 3017*

Bill I purchased a fitzburg chipper and would like a manual if you can provide one, I am having a problem removing the cutter knives, they seem to be held in place with 4 allen head bolts with one bolt in the middle (5th) that is much shorter. Once the bolts are removed the blade still doesn't move. Please help


----------



## donaldburgess

*Removing Fitchburg blades/knives*

The middle short bolt is installed as a plug to keep debris from fouling the threads and entering into the cavity behind the clamp block. The center hole in the clamp/wedge block is the only one with threads in the removable clamp/wedge block itself and is used to "jack the block out" as they usually stick after all 4 clamping allens are removed. Just remove the short "plug" allen and thread in a long one in the middle and it will hit bottom on the rotor, it takes some torque to pop them loose some times. If rust is present and more than 90 foot pounds of torque doesn't pop it soak the hell out of it with KROIL for a couple hour, or WD 40 for 3 days.
Make sure the bolt you use has plenty of thread so the bolt shoulder doesn't bind into the hole b4 bottoms against the rotor!!
Precautions;
Clean all allen heads thoroughly so the wrench inserts ALL the way. I've had guys shot cut this and round out the bolts!!! Try drilling out grade 8 socket head cap screws !!
Number the blades and rotor cavities as some blade sets are not sharpened evenly and you'll save time not mixing them in the wrong positions!
I welded an extra long allen wrench for the little adjusting allens that set the blade to anvil clearance. be sure to clean those also so the wrench inserts and removes fully and easily.
I ALWAYS CLEAN EVERY SURFACE of blades, clamp/wedge blocks and rotor cavities down to bare metal (wire wheel on pedestal grinderor the blades can fret loose and cause serious injury and destroy Parts!
Blades can loosen while chipping and (I set my clearance to .007" min./ .009 max with a feeler guage) and because the design uses no bolts through the blade they can throw chunks and did in a bad accident in Fresno,ca! (Not My crews) 
I chase the threads with proper taps and torque clamp/ wedge blocks evenly just like an engine head .
I use the Fitchberg still today but blades take me 3 hrs to do right, I've never had a problem but I know why "they don't make 'em like that anymore"!!!!
(the disc chippers took me abot 45 minutes to install new blades, set clearances and on larger capacity chippers!!)


----------



## Bill G

rwn630 said:


> Bill I purchased a fitzburg chipper and would like a manual if you can provide one, I am having a problem removing the cutter knives, they seem to be held in place with 4 allen head bolts with one bolt in the middle (5th) that is much shorter. Once the bolts are removed the blade still doesn't move. Please help



I will dig out a copy today

Bill


----------



## rwn630

*Bill G. and Donaldburgess*

Thanks alot guys I will try to remove blades as soon as it quits raining, I feel I am growing webs between my toes.
Bill G 
My address is 202 Redlick Ln., Karthaus, PA 16845 814 387-4085 I will call you for the price again thank you both the info is very helpful.

Thanks again 

Bob Norbeck


----------



## JimR

As soon as I can find some time I will make a PDF file of this manual and post it for all so Bill can have a break.

Jim


----------



## rwn630

*Manual for Fitchburg chipper*

Thanks Jim R, that would be great if you could remake the manual it would take alot of pressure off Bill. 
Thanks again rwn630.


----------



## JimR

rwn630 said:


> Thanks Jim R, that would be great if you could remake the manual it would take alot of pressure off Bill.
> Thanks again rwn630.



It is probably going to be a few weeks before I can get the time to do it.


----------



## RoJo

Hi Jim,
appreciate all effort from you and Bill to help others owning a Fitchburg. I got a 12" and would really appreciate the manual - if possible in PDF.
Or a link to it.


----------



## JimR

Right now I just do not have the time to PDF the file. I'm working way too many hours and travelling a lot for business. Someday, hopefully soon things will settle down where I can do it. Jim Lower plate settings are .065 - .070 The bed knife setting is .004 - .006. I run mine at .010.


----------



## Demossr

Bill G said:


> I will dig out a copy today
> 
> Bill


 Jim or Bill,
I have never used a forum before so I am not sure this is still a valid one since the last post I show is 2006 but if it is, is there any way you can point to a place i can find a manual for my fitchburg 12 inch chipper. I just bought one and do not know anything about it. I cannot find one anywhere and saw numerous posts where you helped many others with copying one, and if you are willing I would gladly pay for a copy.
Any help would be appreciated.
Rex


----------



## Bill G

Demossr said:


> Jim or Bill,
> I have never used a forum before so I am not sure this is still a valid one since the last post I show is 2006 but if it is, is there any way you can point to a place i can find a manual for my fitchburg 12 inch chipper. I just bought one and do not know anything about it. I cannot find one anywhere and saw numerous posts where you helped many others with copying one, and if you are willing I would gladly pay for a copy.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Rex





Rex,

Send me your address and I will mail one out this week.

Bill


----------



## Demossr

Bill G said:


> Rex,
> 
> Send me your address and I will mail one out this week.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Demossr

Bill, I sent you my address (I think). Like I said I am new to this. Please send me your address and let me pay you for your time and effort, I really appreciate it and am more than happy to pay you for your time and service you are providing, and apparently have been providing for quite some time. Like I said, I really appreciate it. If I messed something up and you did not get my address let me know and I will try again.
Rex


----------



## Bill G

Rex,

I have your address I will try to get it in the mail this week


----------



## MacLeish

Hi all, 

I just picked a 12" Fitchburg that's in need of a complete overhaul. The machine is in pretty rough shape but I've managed to get all the water out of the engine and have it running pretty decent. It has an old crysler slant 6. I tried running a couple pieces of wood through it and it wouldnt shoot out the chips at all. They would just get plugged in the Shute. It seemed to be chipping the wood, just would not feeding itself or shooting them out. I've noticed a bar under what I think is the feed plate is broken. If anybody could help me out with a manual, I can scan it and make a PDF version to post on the site. Any help is appreciated

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Demossr

sisco said:


> I just bought a Fitchburg 12 in drum chipper with a 4cylinder ford engine. I just put new blades in. What height are the blades suppose to be set? I set the new blade where the seated about 1/4 past the end of the bevel on the sharp end of the blade...about the same height as the old ones. I dont know if this was right or not though. I then went to adjust the bed knife and found it to be cracked in two. Is there a manual available for this chipper anywhere and where can I get a replacement bed knife? What size wood is this unit suppose to chip? Thanks for the help.[





Bill G said:


> Rex,
> 
> Send me your address and I will mail one out this week.
> 
> Bill


 Hello Bill, I never got a copy of the manual and was wondering if the offer was still valid. I will gladly pay shipping and copy cost, if you send me your address and an amount i will send you the money. My address is:
Rex DeMoss
7896 West County Road 76
Guthrie, Ok 73044
You can contact me via email at [email protected]
I would appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Bill G

I dug the books out today. I will see about sending ot some copies Thursday. I have Rex and Nick's address I just need whoever else wants one as it easiest to make one trip to the 2 hr post office


----------



## MacLeish

Thanks Bill. Here's my address
Ryan McElroy
490 Fowler Lane
Isle La Motte, VT
05643

Please let me know any costs. Once I have a copy I will scan it and post a pdf file on here so you won't have to make any more copies

Thanks again
Ryan


----------



## Bill G

All books were mailed out Saturday and should have arrived by today


----------



## Bill G

Demossr said:


> Hello Bill, I never got a copy of the manual and was wondering if the offer was still valid. I will gladly pay shipping and copy cost, if you send me your address and an amount i will send you the money. My address is:
> Rex DeMoss
> 7896 West County Road 76
> Guthrie, Ok 73044
> You can contact me via email at [email protected]
> I would appreciate any help you can give.




Looks to me that yours arrived Monday June 1. Hope it is of value

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9405503699300068034671


----------



## Bill G

MacLeish said:


> Thanks Bill. Here's my address
> Ryan McElroy
> 490 Fowler Lane
> Isle La Motte, VT
> 05643
> 
> Please let me know any costs. Once I have a copy I will scan it and post a pdf file on here so you won't have to make any more copies
> 
> Thanks again
> Ryan




I am not sure what is going on with yours. You need to call your PO

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9405503699300068034640


----------



## Bill G

And the other one https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9405503699300068034602


----------



## John in Maryland

It looks like I've ended up with an old Fitchburg 9 inch drum chipper as well. The tag says Asplundh Chipper, manufactured for the Asplundh Chipper Co., but no model # shown. However, it has the spring tensioned feed base plate shown on the Fitchburg drawing posted earlier. I'd like to get a new set of blades and get the originals sharpened, but need to confirm the angle of the blade. In my searching i see the following 2 blades available. 9.000 x 2.750 x .375 with a 41° bevel for M & B Fitchburg, 9 Inch Drum chippers, and 9.00 x 3.00 x .375 TAPERED KNIFE with a 40° bevel for Asplundh 9" drum chippers. It looks like the 3 inch blades would stick out too far from the edge of the drum even when fully inserted. The current four cutter blades are stamped T-12 SCK on the ends, and marked Asplundh Chippers. 

Is there any way to definitively find what I have? SN on the plate says 353R4 with an A stamped slightly above it if that means anything other than SN.


----------



## LincTex

I am also in need of a manual.
Lincoln Zaegen,
1600 Meridian Ave.,
Waco TX 76708

I can scan it at work into a .pdf very easily, and then place it in a "dropbox" on the web (it will be very large, prob 20MB) ... anyone will then be able to download it for FREE!! ....and give poor Bill G a break (finally!!)


----------



## DerrickDuncan

I am also looking for a manual for a fitchburg chipper. Has anyone scanned it to pdf yet?? Or could someone send me a copy?


----------



## Scott A

Bill G said:


> Send me your address and I will mail one out.
> 
> Bill
> [email protected]


Do you have any Fitchburg C-6 manuals left? I you do I would dearly love to have one. Many thanks,Scott


----------



## LincTex

Are you still doing this? I never got a reply.


----------

